# Arleta Fertility Clinic - Any views on Doner Egg Programme



## Popsey (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Girlies,

Just wondering if anyone has had experience with Arleta Clinic in Prague ? I've been in touch with Tom the overseas rep and he appears lovely and super efficient but there are so many to choose from and all offering different packages. Any help would be fab. 

Many thanks

Popsey


----------

